
Start-ups? We need more finish-ups - chrisbroadfoot
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2011/03/start-ups-we-need-more-finish-ups.html
======
alexjawad
As an "experienced startuper" I strongly agree. Then again, the more
experience that is gained from failed startups will hopefully end up with more
finish-ups in the end so the result should still be positive.

